# SLF4J Logging Level einstellen



## peez (13. Dez 2009)

Bin gerade am Entwickeln u. benutze das erste mal slf4j,  derzeit mit der "simple" Implementation die lt. Doku einfach alles in System.err schreibt.
Leider ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass nur die Ausgaben mit Level "INFO" ausgegeben werden. Alle anderen, z.B. Debug werden gar nicht ausgegeben.
Kann ich das irgendwo einstellen?


----------



## Marco13 (13. Dez 2009)

Ja, das "Problem" hatte ich auch mal - laut SLF4J Manual wird bei "simple" grundsätzlich nur alles geprintet, das höher als "INFO" ist - ob es einen "Trick"/Hack gibt, um das zu umgehen, könnte man sich zwar mal ansehen, aber ... ... ich hab' dann irgendwann das "simple" ersetzt durch das "jdk14", damit kann man allgemeinere Einstellungen machen...


----------



## mvitz (13. Dez 2009)

Oder man bindet halt log4j oder logback einfach als Loggerimplementierung an slf4j


----------

